# Hemadrol, Hemaguno & Methyl Vol



## nytmare021 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm 24 years old 5'8 160lbs. I have already done a cycle of 1ad awhile back and had great results (but lost most of it due to tendionitis). Since 1ad is expiring and the price is rediculous I have been doing research on other products that can give me the same, or better results. I've tried to do my reading on these products but couldnt find much. Can anyone give me any info on these products. Which do you prefer?? Thanks in advance


----------



## 0pete9 (Apr 10, 2007)

Good question, I havent heard any postive or negative reviews on the hemadrol or the humaguno.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Apr 11, 2007)

We are selling lots of the hemaguno but haven't really gotten any feedback as of yet.


----------



## nni (Apr 11, 2007)

for mass check out havoc, i believe hemo is a better leaning agent.


----------



## nytmare021 (Apr 11, 2007)

Havoc? who makes that i tried to search it but didnt come up with much. Anyone else have info on any of these???


----------



## nni (Apr 11, 2007)

nytmare021 said:


> Havoc? who makes that i tried to search it but didnt come up with much. Anyone else have info on any of these???



havoc is made my rpn. obviously all of these are for over 21 only. stay away from epistane if you can.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

nni said:


> havoc is made my rpn. obviously all of these are for over 21 only. *stay away from epistane if you can*.



why so?


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2007)

Epistane testing results


----------



## nni (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2007)

nni said:


> ^^^^^^



Can I have a free supplement?  lol


----------



## nni (Apr 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Can I have a free supplement?  lol



hahaha. next time we do a call for testers, throw your hat in.


----------



## zombul (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't tried Hemadrol but it is very similar to Halo 50 by comparison,EST's clone if you will so do some research on Halodrol 50 and see if that interests you.


----------



## METALLICA (Apr 12, 2007)

I would go with Hemaguno my buddy that i work out with started taking and he only used half the dose which is only 12.5mg. his weight was 220 when he started bf around 20% he just turned 40 yrs old too. the results where crazy after 1 month bf down to around 15% weight 210 and we hate cardio. i can't wait to start my cycle.


nytmare021 said:


> Havoc? who makes that i tried to search it but didnt come up with much. Anyone else have info on any of these???


----------



## METALLICA (Apr 13, 2007)

you might want to stack it w/mass tabs, but first do 2 weeks of hemaguno 2 in divided doses on the 3rd week stack with hemaguno, still divided doses 1 hema and 1/1 hema/mass tabs before working out. very important to up your cals/carb/and of course protein.





nytmare021 said:


> Well i'm looking to put on mass rather than lose bf. I'm thinking i'm going to give hemadrol a shot.. Any ideas for stacking?


----------



## zombul (Apr 13, 2007)

METALLICA said:


> I would go with Hemaguno my buddy that i work out with started taking and he only used half the dose which is only 12.5mg. his weight was 220 when he started bf around 20% he just turned 40 yrs old too. the results where crazy after 1 month bf down to around 15% weight 210 and we hate cardio. i can't wait to start my cycle.



Taking a mass building supp and losing weight  I wouldn't consider this a positive other than the lower bodyfat but that wasn't the initial purpose was it


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)

zombul said:


> Taking a mass building supp and losing weight  I wouldn't consider this a positive other than the lower bodyfat but that wasn't the initial purpose was it



Is that a typical result?


----------



## zombul (Apr 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Is that a typical result?



Have no experience with this supp at all but loosing weight while bulking is not usual.And if I bought a mass builder I wouldn't expect to be lighter.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 13, 2007)

zombul said:


> Have no experience with this supp at all but loosing weight while bulking is not usual.And if I bought a mass builder I wouldn't expect to be lighter.



I didn't mean with this specific product, but the lowered bodyfat kinda peaked my interest.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 13, 2007)

Did a cycle of Epistane and it went great. Not to mention the guys over at the IBE forums are great.


----------



## nytmare021 (Apr 15, 2007)

Holy hell.. i've been doing research and all i do is keep finding more and more supplements!!! All i want is a legit product to help pack on some mass...


----------



## zombul (Apr 16, 2007)

nytmare021 said:


> Holy hell.. i've been doing research and all i do is keep finding more and more supplements!!! All i want is a legit product to help pack on some mass...



HERE is what you are wanting.


----------



## ireimlap (Apr 22, 2007)

I have been on  Havoc by RPN for 2 weeks and i have had some intense headaches after sets, so bad i cant continue to lift. I dont know if its Havoc or somethings wrong with me. But for now i stopped taking it.


----------

